# It's Friday



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Wanted to share pictures of my two Springers (Brisco and Beasley) and their good buddy bird - Friday. Friday is a Green Winged Macaw - 10 years old. I got her when she was a little Chicklet from a breeder in Marengo, Illinois. She talks and is very demanding of attention. The dogs "tolerate" her as she tends to pick on them. I keep telling them "Hey, you're bird dogs..stick up for yourselves".


















Brisco and Friday









Beasley and Friday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Love those shots, Paegan.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow...she is stunning!  It's so cute that she bugs the dogs


----------

